

JVMLS 2015 – Multi-Language Runtime [video] - chrisseaton
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOnyJurioyw&list=PLX8CzqL3ArzUo2dtMurvpUTAaujPMeuuU&index=14

======
joshi_kaiwalya
magaudet and I are from IBM and are happy to answer any questions.

tl;dr: IBM is breaking apart its JVM runtime technology to allow easy reuse
and integration of its GC, JIT and Tooling into other languages. This has been
proven with a JIT + GC + Diagnostics enabled version of Ruby (MRI) and Python
(CPython)

~~~
magaudet
(And working on the Ruby JIT)

~~~
chrisseaton
This looks like great work! Will there be a paper?

Why did you decide to show results from the synthetic benchmarks in bench9000,
when there are 43 kernels from real compute-intensive libraries that are in-
use in production (the PSD.rb and Chunky PNG benchmarks)?

Working on JRuby+Truffle I found that I could actually better optimise those
benchmarks compared to the synthetic ones. The more complex code provides more
opportunities to make big gains in performance compared to the simple code in
the synthetic benchmarks.

~~~
joshi_kaiwalya
We presented early perf numbers from the classic subset which we felt had well
known benchmarks. We wanted to present an good overall view of what we can do
right now as opposed to biasing towards only the best running benchmarks.
There was also the matter of presentation, its a bit easier to present a chart
of 9 versus 43.

The team is interested in working on a paper, once the hard work is closer to
being done.

